# Other faiths



## earl (Oct 10, 2010)

Other than Judaism, what are the oldest faiths ?


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 10, 2010)

fortune cookies.


----------



## earl (Oct 10, 2010)

Well that was certainly a Christian response. snEEk , you kill me !!!


----------



## TTom (Oct 10, 2010)

Well some of the Hindu Vedas date back to Iron Age India circa 1,200 BC.

Which certainly puts it in contention.

Egyptian Pantheon has to be placed in contention as well.

Documentation of religions though may prove to be an issue as most of the very old faiths claim a history predating written word.


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 11, 2010)

There is evidence of some of the Norse gods being worshiped almost as far back as the Ice Age.


----------



## Tim L (Oct 11, 2010)

Zororastrianism is one of the oldest still practiced; most of their followers are called "Parsis" today. Originated in Persia; at one time was the dominate religon in the middle east, timeline predates Judism and christianity; most were wiped out by the muslims by 1000 AD...Is/was dualistic rather than monolithic; two gods (one of good); (one of evil) rather than one or many.....Many of it's teachings are errily similar to later day judism and christianity; especially regarding heaven and hale....


----------



## earl (Oct 11, 2010)

My personal favorites are the Druid and Pagans . Very little actual written history though. Partly what prompted the question was reading about the Torah. It seems that it also was an oral tradition until later on. 
Odd how that works.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 11, 2010)

earl said:


> Well that was certainly a Christian response. snEEk , you kill me !!!



Well I was going to say the message of my Father in heaven predates even Judaisim.....

Luke 1: 68 Blessed be the Lord God of Israel; for he hath visited and redeemed his people, 

 69And hath raised up an horn of salvation for us in the house of his servant David; 

 70As he spake by the mouth of his holy prophets, which have been since the world began:

Before Irael was Israel God spoke by His prophets. Spoke of His Son who was slain before the world was even created... Rev. 13: 8And all that dwell upon the earth shall worship him, whose names are not written in the book of life of the Lamb slain from the foundation of the world.

Acts 3:20, 21: "He shall send Jesus Christ, which before was preached unto you; whom the heaven must receive until the times of restitution of all things, which God hath spoken by the mouth of all HIS HOLY PROPHETS SINCE THE WORLD BEGAN." 

And in  Romans 1:19 it is declared that, "that which may be known of God is manifest in them; for God hath showed it unto them. For the invisible things of Him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even His eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse."

An example of the first "faiths" that involves Gods creation..

Psalm 19
 1The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork. 

 2Day unto day uttereth speech, and night unto night sheweth knowledge. 

 3There is no speech nor language, where their voice is not heard. 

 4Their line is gone out through all the earth, and their words to the end of the world. In them hath he set a tabernacle for the sun, 

 5Which is as a bridegroom coming out of his chamber, and rejoiceth as a strong man to run a race. 

 6His going forth is from the end of the heaven, and his circuit unto the ends of it: and there is nothing hid from the heat thereof. 

 7The law of the LORD is perfect, converting the soul: the testimony of the LORD is sure, making wise the simple. 

 8The statutes of the LORD are right, rejoicing the heart: the commandment of the LORD is pure, enlightening the eyes. 

Yup, I was gunna say that, but figured you would believe and better understand how fortune cookies was the first religion...... so I went with it.


----------



## Tim L (Oct 11, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> There is evidence of some of the Norse gods being worshiped almost as far back as the Ice Age.



What kind of evidence?


----------



## Tim L (Oct 11, 2010)

earl said:


> My personal favorites are the Druid and Pagans . Very little actual written history though. Partly what prompted the question was reading about the Torah. It seems that it also was an oral tradition until later on.
> Odd how that works.



You mean the Druids and Celts? I thought pagan just meant you had a different religon from the other fellow or none at all?  But those druids; from what I have read, they were some mean, bad.....well you know....Would cut you up, skin u, and mess up you up real bad but not kill you, then bury you but not let you sufficate; dig you up before you died, give u enough food and water to regain alittle strength then start the process all over again for as long as you lasted..Thats one reason the Romans hated going into Brittania so much and it was such a big deal when Caesar subdued a little island far from Rome..


----------



## earl (Oct 11, 2010)

What I have read of the druids was they were more followers of nature ,etc. What I would call root doctors . Check Druids as keepers of the sacred groves . You may have to search through the Celt and Pict history . Pagans were also more of the nature worshipers , ie animal gods or spirits ,trees , man ,etc. 
There is a lot of conjecture due to the oral tradition . What little is written has been polluted by the Romans .


----------



## earl (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey sneekEE. Off topic , but do you believe ,and practice, the verses in your Bible about taking up serpents and drinking poison ?
And yeah , I got the fortune cookie bit . LOL


----------



## earl (Oct 11, 2010)

Not the best ,but a start.

http://www.isle-of-skye.org.uk/celtic-encyclopaedia/celt_d3b.htm


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 11, 2010)

earl said:


> Hey sneekEE. Off topic , but do you believe ,and practice, the verses in your Bible about taking up serpents and drinking poison ?
> And yeah , I got the fortune cookie bit . LOL



The bible asks the question can a leopard change his own spots? I believe it is impossible for a man to ever seek God, Love God, or love the things God loves if God does not first draw him, change him, and save him. The man has free will to do that, but his free will is bound by his nature, and his nature does not allow him to seek God. Now can a man change his own nature? No more than a leopard can change his own spots. As impossible as it is for a leopard to change his spots, it would be even more impossible for me to pick up a snake, unless like my nature, God first turned that snake into a rabbit or bird. I know the bible says the snake wont bite, and the bible says peach the gospel to every creature. I am just afraid the snake i pick up has yet to be told about the verse that says he wont bite me.

All that beeing said, I also no what those verses mean. The poison Earl, I drink it every time I listen to a muslim, or a atheist, or evolutionist ect ect or you talk about the bible. It has not weakened me or made me the least bit sick, yet I drink it down daily. And I run with  and handle many serpants, Jesus sat and ate with them. But I have yet to run with a serpent and have his desires rub off on me, or feel the need to partake of his deeds, yet I handle them all the time.Good night.


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 12, 2010)

Rouster said:


> What kind of evidence?



Cave drawings, figurines found in burial sites, etc.


----------



## Tim L (Oct 12, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> Cave drawings, figurines found in burial sites, etc.



Interesting stuff


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 12, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Interesting stuff



I tried to find a link to the site I found this on, but no luck so far. I'll keep looking.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 14, 2010)

Hasn't every civilization found or created their own form of god?  We have been looking for it since time began. We continue, and if we seek, then we shall fnd.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Oct 14, 2010)

Celt paganism??? Native American Spiritualism???? I am a Christian and only frown upon people who use religion as a weapon and that goes for the fundamentalist Christians and Muslims.....BUT as a Christian I tend to indulge in the study of religions and beliefs that base their theology and ideology around nature


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 16, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> The bible asks the question can a leopard change his own spots? I believe it is impossible for a man to ever seek God, Love God, or love the things God loves if God does not first draw him, change him, and save him. The man has free will to do that, but his free will is bound by his nature, and his nature does not allow him to seek God. Now can a man change his own nature? No more than a leopard can change his own spots. As impossible as it is for a leopard to change his spots, it would be even more impossible for me to pick up a snake, unless like my nature, God first turned that snake into a rabbit or bird. I know the bible says the snake wont bite, and the bible says peach the gospel to every creature. I am just afraid the snake i pick up has yet to be told about the verse that says he wont bite me.
> 
> All that beeing said, I also no what those verses mean. The poison Earl, I drink it every time I listen to a muslim, or a atheist, or evolutionist ect ect or you talk about the bible. It has not weakened me or made me the least bit sick, yet I drink it down daily. And I run with  and handle many serpants, Jesus sat and ate with them. But I have yet to run with a serpent and have his desires rub off on me, or feel the need to partake of his deeds, yet I handle them all the time.Good night.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> ...


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 16, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> SneekEE said:
> 
> 
> > The bible asks the question can a leopard change his own spots? I believe it is impossible for a man to ever seek God, Love God, or love the things God loves if God does not first draw him, change him, and save him. The man has free will to do that, but his free will is bound by his nature, and his nature does not allow him to seek God. Now can a man change his own nature? No more than a leopard can change his own spots. As impossible as it is for a leopard to change his spots, it would be even more impossible for me to pick up a snake, unless like my nature, God first turned that snake into a rabbit or bird. I know the bible says the snake wont bite, and the bible says peach the gospel to every creature. I am just afraid the snake i pick up has yet to be told about the verse that says he wont bite me.
> ...


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 19, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> SneekEE said:
> 
> 
> > So if God has to draw us, change us, and save us for us to seek him, how is that free will?
> ...


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok.  I can go along with that.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 22, 2010)

mtnwoman said:


> drippin' rock said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's a little miscombobulated.
> ...


----------



## Senoj (Dec 25, 2010)

mtnwoman said:


> drippin' rock said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's a little miscombobulated.
> ...


----------



## Senoj (Dec 25, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> mtnwoman said:
> 
> 
> > what if he knows what your going to do?
> ...


----------



## puddlehunter (May 29, 2013)

Islam


----------

